# That white thing in chicken!



## Angie

What in the heck is that white thing in chicken breasts?  When raw, it looks like a white straw.  When it's cooked, it's like gristle.  I hate it!


----------



## kadesma

Angie said:
			
		

> What in the heck is that white thing in chicken breasts? When raw, it looks like a white straw. When it's cooked, it's like gristle. I hate it!


Most likely a tendon, I just cut it out before cooking,it just makes a impossible to chew bite 

kadesma


----------



## Angie

That could be it...no matter where I get the dang chicken from (meat counter, pre packaged, bonless breasts, bonless tenders), they still have that ugly white thing that is stronger than an ox!


----------



## licia

I take the tendon and hold it with a knife and paper towel and pull it off. It usually comes right off cleanly - no cutting, etc.  I hate them too.


----------



## SizzlininIN

licia said:
			
		

> I take the tendon and hold it with a knife and paper towel and pull it off. It usually comes right off cleanly - no cutting, etc. I hate them too.


 
Same here Licia.  My question is whats that slimmy clear white stuff thats sometimes between the meat and the skin.  It looks like egg whites?


----------



## kadesma

I hate touching the darn thing so I use some wire snippers and cut the thing out. It makes me gag. YUKKO

kadesma


----------



## Angie

I don't know why they don't just cut it out for ya, especially when you get it at a meat counter, not prepackaged!


----------



## Constance

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Same here Licia.  My question is whats that slimmy clear white stuff thats sometimes between the meat and the skin.  It looks like egg whites?



That's silverskin, Sizzlin...It's just connective tissue between the muscles. In larger animals, you need to remove it, as it's impossible to chew, but that's not a problem with poultry. 
If the white thing you are talking about is where I think it is, that's just a tougher piece of connective tissue. I usually cut it off too.
There is a white, plastic-looking piece of gristle between the two breasts, which is easy to pull out, but you wouldn't be seeing that in boneless chicken breasts.


----------



## SizzlininIN

? Silverskin ?  Now I've seen that on beef and pork.  But on chicken?  This looks just like egg whites not like that connective tissue you find on beef and pork that you slice off.


----------



## Angie

Constance said:
			
		

> That's silverskin, Sizzlin...It's just connective tissue between the muscles. In larger animals, you need to remove it, as it's impossible to chew, but that's not a problem with poultry.
> If the white thing you are talking about is where I think it is, that's just a tougher piece of connective tissue. I usually cut it off too.
> There is a white, plastic-looking piece of gristle between the two breasts, which is easy to pull out, but you wouldn't be seeing that in boneless chicken breasts.



I know what you are talking about, that plastic looking piece.  I hated that piece as a kid.  The one I'm talking about looks like a straw!


----------



## Constance

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> ? Silverskin ?  Now I've seen that on beef and pork.  But on chicken?  This looks just like egg whites not like that connective tissue you find on beef and pork that you slice off.



OK, so don't believe me.


----------



## Dove

Maybe vein or blood vessel??


----------



## Angie

Constance said:
			
		

> OK, so don't believe me.



I know what you mean...it's thin and stretchy and icky...


----------



## amber

If you buy a whole chicken and debone it yourself, you will find the cartilage between the breast bone, as constance pointed out.  The white stuff on a breast to me looks like skin that the butcher didnt trim off since it's at the surface of the breast, and then there is that white long piece in the chicken tenders on the back of the breast, which I cut out or pull out.


----------



## Angie

Amber, it's that white long piece.

I've never actually bought a whole chicken before.  Joe and I don't like dark meat and since it's usually just us two (or we have his 9 yr old here), there is no way we could eat all that.

One cornish hen and we still have left overs!


----------



## licia

I didn't know what the thin tissue was called, but I've seen it on some types of fish also. I remove all that junk because I want just the real meat. I've noticed even in the best stores, all of that isn't always removed. That reminds me of something else I want to ask. LOOK for my question in salads, etc.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Constance said:
			
		

> OK, so don't believe me.


 
ok ok.....if Constance says its Silverskin then its Silverskin....


----------



## Andy M.

The tendon is found at one end of the tender.


----------



## Hopz

Here is a tip for you. If you use frozen boneless, skinless, chicken breasts take them from the freezer, thaw just a little, then get a sharp knife and trim off the bits you don't like, including the "silver skin" the left over fat bits and any tendons etc.
You will find it much easier to deal with the breasts while they are still mostly frozen.
OBTW same goes for other meats as well.


----------



## jchilders329

What I don't understand is a few years ago it wasn't in the chicken so I wonder why it is now? I loved chicken breast that was the one meat I cooked with the most. Also it's in almost every single piece of meat you pick up. I gag just at the thought of it. Needless to say I gave up chicken because of it, and it was my favorite meat. You cut it out of the chicken you seem to not have much left. Your paying more for the tendon than the chicken. I wish they would go Back to the way it used to be.


----------



## Claire

I don't see the big deal.  Just take a paring knife and pull it out.  Not difficult.  Our food cannot always be sanitized for us.


----------



## taxlady

I have no idea what white piece people are talking about.


----------



## CharlieD

Considering that this thread is 7 years old I don't know what the heck anybody talking about.


----------



## Steve Kroll

jchilders329 said:


> What I don't understand is a few years ago it wasn't in the chicken so I wonder why it is now? I loved chicken breast that was the one meat I cooked with the most. Also it's in almost every single piece of meat you pick up. I gag just at the thought of it. Needless to say I gave up chicken because of it, and it was my favorite meat. You cut it out of the chicken you seem to not have much left. Your paying more for the tendon than the chicken. I wish they would go Back to the way it used to be.


I've never seen a chicken (or any meat) without tendons, except maybe in a Chicken McNugget. And I'm not really sure that really qualifies as chicken.


----------



## Andy M.

jchilders329 said:


> What I don't understand is a few years ago it wasn't in the chicken so I wonder why it is now? I loved chicken breast that was the one meat I cooked with the most. Also it's in almost every single piece of meat you pick up. I gag just at the thought of it. Needless to say I gave up chicken because of it, and it was my favorite meat. You cut it out of the chicken you seem to not have much left. Your paying more for the tendon than the chicken. I wish they would go Back to the way it used to be.



The tendon is attached to the chicken tender which is a separate muscle behind the breast.  These tenders are usually removed and sold separately, which is why you don't usually see the tender with the tendon attached when you buy BS breasts.  The tendon is the little white end on the tender and is how a muscle like the tender is attached to the skeleton.  

I don't see it as something to gag over or give up chicken for but to each his own.


----------



## Kylie1969

jchilders329 said:


> What I don't understand is a few years ago it wasn't in the chicken so I wonder why it is now? I loved chicken breast that was the one meat I cooked with the most. Also it's in almost every single piece of meat you pick up. I gag just at the thought of it. Needless to say I gave up chicken because of it, and it was my favorite meat. You cut it out of the chicken you seem to not have much left. Your paying more for the tendon than the chicken. I wish they would go Back to the way it used to be.



What is with dragging up a 7 year old post?? 

Welcome to DC


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chickens without tendons can't move...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chickens without tendons can't move...



They could twitch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> They could twitch.



Greek Chicken...Seizure Chicken Salad


----------



## buckytom

then they'd never get to the other side of the road.

the whitish tendon actually runs through the tenderloin. 

i've tried to pull it out, as if to pull a bone, but that doesn't work.  you just end up crushing the rest of the flesh. it's better to cut a little slit along it's length and remove it, if need be.

lol, steve, we finally agree on something. mcnuggets are nasty. 

it gives me hope, though. you must have tried them once order to state an opinion. right as it is from great men as you and i.


----------



## jchilders329

Wow a cooking website and people are trying to start a fight with me over chicken. To the person who said they've never seen it without the tendon well you must not have been cooking very long. They use to package it without the tendon I promise. The size of the tendon overtakes the chicken so those tendons are apparently bigger than they used to be. I guess it's the steroids. The 7yr old post comments, so there's a deadline on the topics...lovely. To the comments that the chicken can't move I mean really that's beyond immature. Which every single reply is immature. It's my choice to eat what I want. I commented on this to tell that it used to not be there and that it makes me sick too. For all the immature rediculous comments it's worse for the site administrator. All your rules and you make a  comment. I said nothing that should've been replied to in this manner and this disrespect.


----------



## buckytom

sorry, j. no offense was intended, i can assure you. 

many of us are very comfortable joking around with each other and don't expect newbies to be so sensitive. not to worry, though. eben the best of us read things with a burr under our saddle from time to time when one wasn't intended.

your question has been answered, along with an entire community's input. i hope you can unclench and see that. from a larger perspective.
btw, i'm curious about a subjext that you brought up in ypur distemper

i've seen both positive and negative responses from the powers that be wherein recalling old posts was frowned upon and supported.

what say you, emporers of dc?


----------



## jchilders329

buckytom said:


> sorry, j. no offense was intended, i can assure you.
> 
> many of us are very comfortable joking around with each other and don't expect newbies to be so sensitive. not to worry, though. eben the best of us read things with a burr under our saddle from time to time when one wasn't intended.
> 
> your question has been answered, along with an entire community's input. i hope you can unclench and see that. from a larger perspective.
> btw, i'm curious about a subjext that you brought up in ypur distemper
> 
> i've seen both positive and negative responses from the powers that be wherein recalling old posts was frowned upon and supported.
> 
> what say you, emporers of dc?






@buckytom thank you for that. I promise I do have a sense of humor but I don't know everyone well enough to know how to take your replies. I felt like I was being ganged on over chicken lol. But I thank you so much for replying. 
P.S my whole families nuts so I have to have a sense of humor to deal with them, well that are spend my life crying and I'm not ready to flood KY


----------



## Steve Kroll

jchilders329 said:


> To the person who said they've never seen it without the tendon well you must not have been cooking very long.


Lol...I only started cooking 45 years ago, so not too long I guess. As for not seeing tendons, I usually buy whole chickens and cut them up myself. I guarantee there are tendons in every one of them I've seen.

Lighten up and relax. No one here is trying to start anything. I promise we're friendly.


----------



## chopper

Welcome to DC, JC!  Pull up a chair at the kitchen table and have a cup of tea.  There are some really nice people here, so don't be scared away.  I hope you can learn to love chicken again.  I sure do.


----------



## Addie

jchilders329 said:


> @buckytom thank you for that. I promise I do have a sense of humor but I don't know everyone well enough to know how to take your replies. I felt like I was being ganged on over chicken lol. But I thank you so much for replying.
> P.S my whole families nuts so I have to have a sense of humor to deal with them, well that are spend my life crying and I'm not ready to flood KY


 
You know you may be sorry that you got to know us. Most of us are , some are , and others are still . But most of us are really  

For me, I have two imaginary kitties that are already two little tubbies. So I have them on a diet to get that weight off. We just built our own DC Koffee Klatch house. When life gets to be too much we can head over there and relax. The problem was everytime someone went there, the kitties would cry for food and got to be little tubbies real fast. Everyone was feeding them. So I have taken them here with me to get them back to the weight they should be. My favorite one is named Buttons. She says Hi to you. 

buckytom (bt) and Andy each have a little boy in their lives that we all follow with a devotion. bt is very active with scouts and little league with his son. Andy has a grandson that absolutely adores his grandpa. Both of them are the kind of men that leave a very good mark on a child's life. The kind of men you want all children to look up to. A hero in any child's eyes. 

Most of the folks here have pets that are very much members of the family. We have members from all over the world. Spelling doesn't count. A lot of our international members are in the  process of learning English. Not an easy task.


----------



## jchilders329

Well I have to say that's awesome bt and Andy. There's so few people anymore that takes time out of there lives to spend with a child. Where I live there's alot more grandparents raising there gchildren then parents.
As for me I have 2little girls ones in heaven she was only a few hrs old when she passed. My body literally poisoned her. She was 2wks from my due date so she was fully developed & beautiful. My other beautiful daughter just turned 13. She's sweet (but has her sassy moments lol) but I'm one proud momma. When I was pregnant with the baby I lost I setup HELLP syndrome which went undetected for a very long time. I passed out one day my husband took me to the hospital and my body was in the beginning of multi organ failure with my liver being the worst. That was the beginning of a list of multiple illnesses that followed. I spent.2months straight in the hospital. I was on a doner list for a liver. Then this one Dr. who I owe my life literally diagnosed me with hellp and they treated me & my liver & me got better. My living daughter was my strength. I had a 2% chance to live & I'm setting here today & I'm glad I am. I've been married 14yrs to a wonderful man, & he never left my side when I was sick. I have my share of pets to, I have a Bassett hound who is about 12yrs old, I have a cat we named star who has mood swings one day she loves my Bassett hound, she will cuddle with him to sleep & the next she's trying to claw his eyes out. My hound is very protective of my daughter he got in a fight with a neighborhood doberman because it was trying to attack my daughter. He about lost his ear in the fight. He's a lover, not a fighter. Oh & we spoil our animals.

Now nice to meet everyone!!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Greek Chicken...Seizure Chicken Salad



ROFL


----------



## Kylie1969

Great to meet you too J


----------



## Hoot

Howdy, jchilders!
Welcome to D.C.!
I know what it feels like to lose a child....I am glad you survived all those trials and tribulations. There are many here at D.C. who are no stranger to hard times and we know that we can lean on each other from time to time.
Welcome to the family!


----------



## Addie

Well jc you are not alone. I too have lost a child. Only mine was a mother of five. And my son The Pirate lost his first born when he was nine hours old. There is no pain like that of losing a child. No matter what the age. 

The folks in here at DC are very caring. They notice when you are among the missing for a spell. If you are ever feeling down, head over to *Today's Funny*. Start on page one and I guarantee and promise your spirits will be lifted up immediately. We also have one who raises chickens. Find the *Chicken Chronicles*. Another absolute delight to read. And they too will have you on the floor holding your side from laughter.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Constance said:


> OK, so don't believe me.



Silverskin goes by a few names. It is closely related to tendon, both in appearance, and function.  It's connective tissue that holds muscles in place, allowing them to work together.  It, for instance, keeps your stomach for flipping when you roll around, elliminating the possiblility of you twisting any of the connecting tubes to and from it.  It is in every animal and has a definite purpose.  

On pork and beef ribs, it is plainly evident, and is called silverskin.  In a chicken, it is the same tissue, but isn't as well known by most home cooks.  It is broken down by slow, moist cooking techniques, where it is converted mostly into gelatine.  It gives broths a richer mouth feel.  When fried, or roasted, it can be very tough and chewy.

It won't hurt you.  It's just not any fun to chew on, and chew on, and chew on.  It also carries virtually no flavor.

Constance is correct.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> It won't hurt you.  It's just not any fun to chew on, and chew on, and chew on.  It also carries virtually no flavor.
> 
> Constance is correct.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




sounds like you're new pancake recipe, chief.

how many times do i have to tell you to stop messing around with perfection.



lol, kidding!  i'm just kidding.

he hee, just pullin' a feather out of the chief's war bonnet.


----------



## jharris

jchilders329 said:
			
		

> Wow a cooking website and people are trying to start a fight with me over chicken. To the person who said they've never seen it without the tendon well you must not have been cooking very long. They use to package it without the tendon I promise. The size of the tendon overtakes the chicken so those tendons are apparently bigger than they used to be. I guess it's the steroids. The 7yr old post comments, so there's a deadline on the topics...lovely. To the comments that the chicken can't move I mean really that's beyond immature. Which every single reply is immature. It's my choice to eat what I want. I commented on this to tell that it used to not be there and that it makes me sick too. For all the immature rediculous comments it's worse for the site administrator. All your rules and you make a  comment. I said nothing that should've been replied to in this manner and this disrespect.



No reason to be offended. We like to have fun here.

We all take a ribbing from time to time. It wouldn't be unusual for someone to be called a chicken. I haven't been called a porker yet but nobody here has actually seen me eat. Don't be surprised or offended if someone here eggs you on.

By the way nice to meat you.

Welcome


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

buckytom said:


> sounds like you're new pancake recipe, chief.
> 
> how many times do i have to tell you to stop messing around with perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, kidding!  i'm just kidding.
> 
> he hee, just pullin' a feather out of the chief's war bonnet.



Those feathers are not to be touched!  They are my stash for tying fishing flies!  It's my fly-fishing bonnet.  I'm a peace lover, ya know.  And I only remove feathers from sustainable birds, like chickens, and ducks, and geese, and grouse, and deer, uh, oh, I mean beaver.  Uh, dang, I deep gettin' that mixed up.  I must have drank some of that joisy water. There's enough mercury in there to make a hatter mad.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## jchilders329

@Hoot...Thankyou, I'm so sorry about your child...stuff like that really hurts. before I can remember hearing of people who lost children and I would think God I know that has to be very hard and it has to hurt really bad but I never knew just how much it did until it happened to me. For the first month and a half in the hospital my husband said I would set staring at the walls I wouldn't watch TV nor did I wanna speak to anyone. I only remember bits and pieces. Thanks for welcoming me, you guys are great. I think I'm gonna like this site after all 
@kylie1969 thank you 
@Addie wow my heart goes out to you losing a child that you have lots of memories that breaks my heart for you, as bad as mine was I can only imagine how you've pulled through it. You have to be a very strong lady. Then also a g-child...God love you. Also thanks for all the info I look forward to figuring everything out.
@jharris ...wow we have something in common and that's the porker...I LOVE FOOD!!!! Thanks


----------



## Addie

Addie said:


> Well jc you are not alone. I too have lost a child. Only mine was a mother of five. And my son The Pirate lost his first born when he was nine hours old. There is no pain like that of losing a child. No matter what the age.
> 
> The folks in here at DC are very caring. They notice when you are among the missing for a spell. If you are ever feeling down, head over to *Today's Funny*. Start on page one and I guarantee and promise your spirits will be lifted up immediately. We also have one who raises chickens. Find the *Chicken Chronicles*. Another absolute delight to read. And they too will have you on the floor holding your side from laughter.


 
Right now I am facing the possibility of losing my first born. She has been diagnosed with brain cancer. She is doing fine right now, but we won't know her prognosis until October at the earliest. The folks here at DC have been a pillar of strength for me. When I first got the news I was a wreck. But with some medication and support from friends I am now able to do whatever it takes to help my daughter. You will notice that all my posts have an angel at the end. It is for my daughter. Everyone needs an angel to watch over them. The folks here are very generous with their angels. And for that I am so ever grateful.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I have never lost a child, and so can not say that I know how hard it is.  But I have children and grandchildren who mean more to me than anything else in the world.  I have seen a few close calls, where but for a favorable instant of time, I could have lost one of my children.  But Heaven smiled down on me, an spared me that pain.

This is not a religious site and so I'll respect that, though I have strong beliefs.  Let's just say that I believe in life after death, and that families are forever, not just in mortality.  You will see them again, all of you.

DC is full of good people, even if we get a little goofy sometimes, right BT?

And just so's ya knows, BT and I are brothers in spirit.  We share the same birthdate, and many personality traits, and have a huge amount of respect for each other (shhhh.  Don"t tell him that.)  He was refering to a rather famous pancake recipe of mine, and telling me not to be messing with it.

And now I can't even remember the initial topic of this thread.  But I do remember one thing, that I'm looking forward to sharing all things DC with you.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> sorry, j. no offense was intended, i can assure you.
> 
> many of us are very comfortable joking around with each other and don't expect newbies to be so sensitive. not to worry, though. eben the best of us read things with a burr under our saddle from time to time when one wasn't intended.
> 
> your question has been answered, along with an entire community's input. i hope you can unclench and see that. from a larger perspective.
> btw, i'm curious about a subjext that you brought up in ypur distemper
> 
> i've seen both positive and negative responses from the powers that be wherein recalling old posts was frowned upon and supported.
> 
> what say you, emporers of dc?


 
It goes to show that old posts never die, they don't even fade away. I suppose if I did a search for celiac, something from way back when would show up.


----------



## Addie

What I don't understand is why touching that tendon makes some feel sick. You will handle livers, the stomach and gizzards of the chicken, but a clean tendon? You are even willing to stick your hand up the backside of the chicken, so why not touch the tendon? You go so far as to clean out the blood clots inbetween the rib cage of the inside. I would hate to see someone field dress an animal that has been shot during hunting season. Maybe it is just me. I have a rather strong stomach for such things. I would love to watch open heart surgery. The more blood and gore, the happier I am. 

BTW having the butcher take out those tendons just adds to the cost. The more labor, the higher the cost. The only time I have ever seen them removed is when the tenders are sold separate. Then they are removed for esthetics only. If you notice they usually cost more per pound than the breasts that they came off of.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> What I don't understand is why touching that tendon makes some feel sick. You will handle livers, the stomach and gizzards of the chicken, but a clean tendon? You are even willing to stick your hand up the backside of the chicken, so why not touch the tendon? You go so far as to clean out the blood clots inbetween the rib cage of the inside. I would hate to see someone field dress an animal that has been shot during hunting season. Maybe it is just me. I have a rather strong stomach for such things. I would love to watch open heart surgery. The more blood and gore, the happier I am.



You're making quite a few assumptions there, Addie  I know more than a few people who don't like to handle raw meat, much less touch innards or blood clots. A couple of people have even told me they can't eat something that looks too much like the live animal, like a chicken leg.

When people tell me that, I just sorta look at them in wonder. It's not hard to avoid doing that these days, especially for people who don't cook much. There's lots of already prepared food available for reheating.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> You're making quite a few assumptions there, Addie  I know more than a few people who don't like to handle raw meat, much less touch innards or blood clots. A couple of people have even told me they can't eat something that looks too much like the live animal, like a chicken leg.
> 
> When people tell me that, I just sorta look at them in wonder. It's not hard to avoid doing that these days, especially for people who don't cook much. There's lots of already prepared food available for reheating.


 
I was responding to some of the posts at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Welcome jchilders!  IMO you have stumbled upon the best online "family" on the web.  Most of the time we're all proper and normal, but on occasion we become those crazy cousins you might have that you need to avoid at family gatherings.  We may bite, but if we do we've made sure to leave our teeth in the cup in the bathroom. 

Wacky and dysfunctional as we might first seem, those of us who are addicted to DC have a real concern for each other. We're are own little support group at times.  If you want to see us being kinder and gentler posters, skim through the posts on the Boston Marathon.  We can be a pretty decent bunch when we have to be.   We even talk recipes and cooking sometimes!

Finally, thank you for sharing your heartache over losing your little one.   I'll say a prayer for your little angel and her family here on earth when I go to sleep tonight.


----------



## buckytom

hail mary, full of grace, the lord is... is..

sssnoggghhh!

wee wee wee.

sssnoggghhh!

wee wee wee.


----------

